# Sapphire Radeon 9500 128 MB Anzeigenfehler



## Hinnerk (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Radeon 9500 128mb von der Firma Sapphire.
Diese Karte ist im Orininalzustand , wurde also nie übertaktet , oder gepatcht.

Sie produziert Anzeigenfehler beim Hochfahren , wie auch im Windows.
Screenshot sihe Anhang

Ich bin mir relativ sicher das es sich um defekte Renderpipelines handelt , da von
solchen Fehlern im Zusammenhang mit dem Patchen zur Pro-Version gesprochen wird.

Kennt jemand diese Art von Fehler , und kann meinen Verdacht bestätigen oder mich eines Besseren belehren ?

MfG Hinnerk

Hardware:
AthlonXP 2500+ (nicht übertaktet)
1024MB Infineon DDR 
ASUS A7N8X 2.0 Deluxe


----------



## Harley (3. Juni 2004)

Hi 
Ich hatte auch diese wunderschönen Anzeigefehler (mit ner 9700 pro) und bei mir lief der Lüfter der Karte zu langsam (so Make Verschleiß).
Aber halt nur bei 3D Anwendungen. Bis der Lüfter komplett aufgab.
Danach kamen die Bildfehler immer heufiger.
Also schau mal nach ob sich der Lüfter von der Grafigkarte noch richtig dreht.
Es könnte auch an einem Wärmestau im Gehäuse deines Rechners liegen.
Gruß Harley


----------

